# Glass Exo-Terra Terrarium (90cm x 45cm x 60cm)



## RoryAndSophie (Jan 12, 2011)

I recently received a large glass Terrarium with one of the glass doors shattered. The company was brilliant and sent me a new (non-broken) one; but doesn't seem to want the old one back (I've emailed them twice asking about it and there has been no response).

If anyone knows how to put the tank to good use they are welcome to inbox me, otherwise it's just going to the dump 

You'll have to live within driving reach East London/Essex because it's too big to fit on the back seat of my tiny car :blush:


Details:

Natural Terrarium; Tall and large
90cm x 45cm x 60cm (length, width, height)
Front window ventilation
Dual doors for an escape-free access (left one broken)
Waterproof bottom
Raised bottom frame
Stainless steel mesh cover
Locks to prevent escape
Easy-twist screen cover lock
Closable inlets for wires and/or tubing
Cut out in the back for wires and/or tubing
Message me if you're interested, or have any general ideas.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

i'd hold on to it until they confirm it is yours to keep otherwise you WILL be liable to pay for that one too. i bet there are plenty now drooling over that exo :mf_dribble: worst part is i was in tilbury this morning :devil: and would have took that of your hands no probs.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you can take the other door off and replace with glass runners and sliding doors.. Or hold onto it until somebody else has a damaged one with a working door.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

To be fair, it's there problem for not asking for the other one back firstly, and either replacing the door or replacing the viv when they received the broken one back.
I would just sell it as you are or keep hold of it for future use.
Never know when they come in handy


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Can you not get a bit of glass cut to fit the door? Shouldn't cost that much to get done (about £10 or less). Then you'll have 2 useable ones :2thumb:.


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Can you post it to north wales? I pay postage :lol2:


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

To be fair, to get a piece of glass cut, it's more than you think, because the glass cutter has to waste a full sheet if you only want one door.
So it would still be about £40.
That's just the kind of price I got for my 2 sliding doors.


----------



## RoryAndSophie (Jan 12, 2011)

the tank's all gone now. to the lovely cfh1107


----------

